# sugar glider breeder in northernireland/ireland



## angelni (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi guys, does anyone know a breeder of sugar gliders in northern ireland or southern ireland?, any help in finding one would be great.
i will travel across to england if needs be but obviously with me living in the north of ireland it would be easier.
thanks in advance
debbie.


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Debbie! I'm from n Ireland and there is a pet shop in ballymena (I got my marmosets from him), last time I was in he had sugar gliders, not sure if he was breeding but he can spice them for u I'm sure. Jungle World, Ballymena, guys name is Richard, number is 02825654485. 

Let me know if uhave any luck! 

Ali


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

I live in Northern Ireland Debbie  occasionally have a few babies available, don't have any at the minute though!

Add me on facebook and we can keep in touch, I'll let you know when I might have some  add Casey McKinney


----------

